# Looking for a buddy



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi,

I have a 15 week old son and found out 2 weeks ago that I was pregnant again. My second miracle  
I am very happy with the news as I wanted a sibling for my son, it just happened sooner than expected.
I am looking for a buddy or someone I can connect to who knows what I am going through. Would love to get to know someone regardless of the age of your children and how many you have, most of my buddies here only have the 1 baby and I feel a little different to them now.

Thanks for reading I hope someone would like to get chatting  

Sue


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Sue - this thread is precisely for people in your situation.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272345.0

Tilly
xxxx


----------

